# Shield Mantis - Bad Molt



## mantid_mama (Feb 4, 2010)

Howdy folks - I have a R. basalis that molted kinda bad going in its L4 stage. His 2 back legs are pretty dysfunctional unfortunately. I have since found out that a screen or paper towel is good for the molting process and they all have paper towels now. Anyhoo, the shield has taken live prey, just smaller dubia roaches than he should be taking at this size but he's not taking it every time. He falls into the floor or wall (depending on if he's upright or upside down) and misses about 2 out of 3 feedings. I'll even let him stay out on the table while I watch tv for a couple hours and he still can't grab it. Any suggestions? Should I feed him something more active, perhaps? The roaches stop moving often and the mantis loses interest. I try feeding him about every 2 to 3 days - too far apart? too soon? I would love to hear anyone's advice...


----------



## hierodula (Feb 4, 2010)

try hand feeding him.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

hierodula said:


> try hand feeding him.


+1  

Cut or squash an appropriate sized roach (or pieces of a roach) so that some of the juicy white stuff extrudes, then using forceps, tweezers, etc. put it up and touch it to his mouth. He will get the idea and start eating, and then will usually grab it and eat it himself. I'd feed until full every other day; misting every day. His legs may or may not heal with the next molt... you'll have to just wait and see. Best of luck with him!


----------



## Radek (Feb 5, 2010)

I had simmilar problem. One of my R. baslalis in simmilar age trapped his hind legs in old shell. I set free one of legs, but it was askew, destined up. Second leg unfortunately broke out just under the knee. So he had one not working leg and one half leg. I feeded him by forceps. Now it molted several times and askew leg is all healthy, half leg is almost as long as second, bus foot is still not funcionating. He have still two moultings in the future before he become adult male.

So You still can rescue it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes do as Kat said, feed that baby evey day, needs protein!


----------



## massaman (Feb 5, 2010)

I had one shield mantis who lost one leg at l2 and he is almost sub adult and his leg is completely normal now and another mantis had a small mismolt on one of her shields on her neck and a arm problem but after a few molts those problems are totally gone and that mantis is now a adult female


----------



## mantid_mama (Feb 5, 2010)

massaman said:


> I had one shield mantis who lost one leg at l2 and he is almost sub adult and his leg is completely normal now and another mantis had a small mismolt on one of her shields on her neck and a arm problem but after a few molts those problems are totally gone and that mantis is now a adult female


Thank you all very much for the suggestions. I tried squishing roach guts into his mouth last night and he actually started swatting at me like he was irritated and just done with my shenanigans. lol

I'll try it again tonight though. It's good to know I should mist him daily as I was only misting him every 2 days. I assume the humidity also helps get out of a molt, correct? I lost his sister a few weeks ago due to this exact same thing so hopefully I can save this one. Thanks again!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

mantid_mama said:


> Thank you all very much for the suggestions. I tried squishing roach guts into his mouth last night and he actually started swatting at me like he was irritated and just done with my shenanigans. lol I'll try it again tonight though. It's good to know I should mist him daily as I was only misting him every 2 days. I assume the humidity also helps get out of a molt, correct? I lost his sister a few weeks ago due to this exact same thing so hopefully I can save this one. Thanks again!


Yes, the more frequent misting should help with higher humidity to help avoid molting problems. If the room atmosphere is very dry (frequently is in the winter with forced air/heat), more misting may be required. If you keep a substrate of paper towel or something that will absorb some moisture from the mistings, that might help also. Just make sure to let it dry out completely before misting again to prevent problems with mold forming.


----------



## mantid_mama (Feb 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, the more frequent misting should help with higher humidity to help avoid molting problems. If the room atmosphere is very dry (frequently is in the winter with forced air/heat), more misting may be required. If you keep a substrate of paper towel or something that will absorb some moisture from the mistings, that might help also. Just make sure to let it dry out completely before misting again to prevent problems with mold forming.


Thank you all for the input. He still would not eat last night despite my squishing of roach guts directly onto his mouth. It has now been about 8 days since ha last ate  What's weird about it is that when he first molted he was taking food on his own just fine, I just scaled down the roach size of course. Now he's just irritated with me when I try to feed him... maybe I'm attributing human-like traits to him though and I shouldn't be. LOL Maybe he's about to molt again too and doesn't want to eat... who knows. He's looking pretty scrawny though so I fear if he doesn't chow down soon he'll die. I'll attempt the feeding again tonight for sure. Thanks again everyone, this has been a big help!!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

If he's still refusing food it could indicate he's getting ready to molt again. They don't usually eat for a day, two, or more... before, of course during, and after they molt.


----------



## massaman (Feb 6, 2010)

or change his food diet as variety is the spice of life and maybe try crickets or wax worms as well!


----------



## mantid_mama (Feb 8, 2010)

I moved the lil guy into a smaller container and tossed in a couple of roach nymphs last night hoping that would give him a better chance at catching some grub and he decided to molt. One of the roaches (or both) started grubbin on one of his arms, he's really hunched over and his back left leg is stuck in the molt still. Unfortunately it's looking like he'll be my adult budwing's next meal tonight  Thanks for all of your help, everyone. I just don't want him to suffer anymore


----------



## ismart (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats sad.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## hierodula (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry


----------

